# Probleme mit Radeon 9600 pro



## Eselneo (9. November 2003)

Hi@all
Hatte erst die GF FX 5600 (256 mb)
Und es ging eigentloch alles ausser das Halo ruckelte weil die kack karte kein DirectX 9.0 hinbekommt
Hatte mit der 2400 3d mark 03 punkte!
Also weg mit dem gammel und gegen ne Radeon 9600 pro von Power color getauscht!

Nun habe ich neusten omegatreiber drauf! noch nicht übertaktet doch in Cs treten so art ziehfäden beim laufenan den wänden auf! 100 fps doch bildfehler und art lags obwohl ich auch kein loss oda choke hab und 70er ping! Und nach ein paar minuten treten Soundprobs auf! Alles is dann roboterartisch verzerrt! ganz komsich! 

Meine frage: Warum is das so? gibts dagegen ihrgendwas? hatte jmd mal das gleich problem?

Oder vertragen sich mainboard und Graka nicht?

Habe das Asus A7N8X Deluxe board mit nforce2 chip und nutze den Onboard Soundstorm sond...
512 mb 333er ram
Win XP
rest is denke ich unwichtig!



Was kann ich tun?
Karte putt?


----------



## Freddynand (29. Dezember 2003)

ein freund von mir hatte ein ähnliches problem.hatte vorher auch die 5600 mit 256 mb und hat dann zur 9600 pro von powercolor gewechselt.hatte auch n-force 2 mainboard.ist zum verkäufer und hat dort nen neuen treiber bekommen.diesermeinte, dass der n-force 2 chip der letzte dreck is und dass schon ein paar leute vorher probleme gehabt haben.


1.kauf dir ein neues mainboaed
2.hol dir den treiber auf treiber.de


----------

